

Aristarchus of Samos - funthree
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aristarchus_of_Samos

======
merciBien
"He presented the first known heliocentric model of the solar system, placing
the Sun, not the Earth, at the center of the known universe." Sweet!

